# TCTSNH. This is a toughie.



## Brink (Jul 26, 2021)

There’s some ugly pipe visible under the workbench I built

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 26, 2021)

Maybe a tool chest/blanket chest would cover it up


----------



## Brink (Jul 26, 2021)

Get some bubinga and draw some plans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 26, 2021)

Start gathering supplies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 26, 2021)

Start milling and get Moma da Brink to do some grain matching

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 26, 2021)

Glue ups and flattening

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 26, 2021)

Brink said:


> Start gathering supplies
> 
> View attachment 213088
> 
> View attachment 213089


Does that foam up like gorilla glue? edit, never mind, I just saw the next picture..... You need to get a medal for hand planning Bubinga, I salute you

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jul 26, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Does that foam up like gorilla glue?


Yes.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 26, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Does that foam up like gorilla glue? edit, never mind, I just saw the next picture..... You need to get a medal for hand planning Bubinga, I salute you
> View attachment 213101


Barry - did you know Benny Hill was in the movie Chitty Chitty Bang Bang? He was the toy maker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 26, 2021)

Brink - that bubinga is gorgeous. Whatever you're making is going to be fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 26, 2021)

Brink said:


> There’s some ugly pipe visible under the workbench I built
> 
> View attachment 213084


Workbench is a prize! Congrats! Gorgeous! Now to cover those pipes... Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh man, I love me a good Brink “should not be built” thread!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 26, 2021)

Errr… should not happen?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 26, 2021)

That Bubinga is really sweet, need to get some and try it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 26, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Barry - did you know Benny Hill was in the movie Chitty Chitty Bang Bang? He was the toy maker.


Never saw that movie, but I think I have seen all the Benny Hill episodes, Sadly, he would be considered very un-PC these days....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tony (Jul 26, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Never saw that movie, but I think I have seen all the Benny Hill episodes, Sadly, he would be considered very un-PC these days....


As would most of us on here I suspect.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Brink (Jul 27, 2021)

El Guapo said:


> Oh man, I love me a good Brink “should not be built” thread!!!


So do I

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 27, 2021)

Tony said:


> That Bubinga is really sweet, need to get some and try it out!


It’s hard…wicked hard. And gadawful heavy. 
did I mention it’s hard?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 27, 2021)

Story board to lay out some dovetails

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 27, 2021)

Sawing and chopping

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 27, 2021)

More dovetails, then cocktails

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 27, 2021)

Routers and rabet planes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Jul 28, 2021)

Solid bubinga floor, then glue up the carcass

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Jul 28, 2021)

Moma da Brink getting some shop time and checking the drawer fit

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 28, 2021)

Trimming the tails and pins. 
did I mention bubinga is hard?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 28, 2021)

When you're done you'll be painting that semi-gloss light grey to match the walls, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2021)

Brink said:


> Maybe a tool chest/blanket chest would cover it up


I thought we were supposed to make wild guesses about what it was going to be and decipher the mish mash of letters?
Rats.
Well it's looking good and being made in record time. I thought this was going to done by cristnas time but looks to be almost ready already.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2021)

Man how did I miss this? Haven't seen me a brink build in awhile!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 28, 2021)

That's an enviable bench you built. But I notice you're still using old faithful for the new work... I was thrilled with the tool selection till that {cringe} router came out.  At least it's a nice old one.
I'm curious what those pipes are? If I had to hazard a guess I'd say you have a geothermal HVAC system?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 28, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> When you're done you'll be painting that semi-gloss light grey to match the walls, right?


Flat peach latex

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 28, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I thought we were supposed to make wild guesses about what it was going to be and decipher the mish mash of letters?
> Rats.
> Well it's looking good and being made in record time. I thought this was going to done by cristnas time but looks to be almost ready already.


Be ready for hahnika

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 28, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> That's an enviable bench you built. But I notice you're still using old faithful for the new work... I was thrilled with the tool selection till that {cringe} router came out.  At least it's a nice old one.
> I'm curious what those pipes are? If I had to hazard a guess I'd say you have a geothermal HVAC system?


The pipes were originally for a large aquarium. 
the bench might get trashed at some point and go with the aquarium idea, so they stay put.


----------



## Brink (Jul 28, 2021)

Some nice QS stock for a drawer box.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 28, 2021)

Brink said:


> Flat peach latex


Two coats minimum. And maybe a primer too. Wouldn't want any of that ugly wood grain to show through.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Brink (Jul 28, 2021)

One slightly hidden drawer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I thought we were supposed to make wild guesses about what it was going to be and decipher the mish mash of letters?
> Rats.
> Well it's looking good and being made in record time. I thought this was going to done by cristnas time but looks to be almost ready already.


 I had forgotten about cristnas!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Brink (Jul 30, 2021)

Making some skirt mouldings

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Jul 30, 2021)

Skirt mouldings get mitered dovetails.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 30, 2021)

True craftsmanship Mr Brink.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 30, 2021)

Is envy still a sin? I may have to go to confession... Looks like Brink is having more fun than anyone else here, at least from my perspective.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 30, 2021)

If this were me I would have just tacked a towel on the front of the bench to cover those pipes. Really beautiful cabinet Brink and even more awesome you do it with hand tools.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh man, those mitered dovetails are a thing of beauty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 31, 2021)

This is quite a pipe cover. Those pipes cost you my friend! I was gifted a cabinet shell yesterday that cost me the rest of the day yesterday and half of the morning today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 1, 2021)

OMG!! EVERYTHING about this bench is just spectacular!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2021)

The skirt mouldings cover the caster wheels.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (Aug 4, 2021)

Matching up some boards for the top

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Aug 7, 2021)

Had some help figuring out the lid

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 7, 2021)

She looks like she's thinking 'I told you, didn't I. Don't do it like that, I said. Did you listen? Noooo. Not Mr. I-Can-Do-It-By-Myself.'

Or she's saying "Okay, my jobs done. There should be treats now. Pay up."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 8, 2021)

Best kind of helper, lends a hand where he can & keeps your mistakes a secret.
Those eyes remind me of somebody I used to know... He's Rotti in his blood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 8, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Best kind of helper, lends a hand where he can & keeps your mistakes a secret.
> Those eyes remind me of somebody I used to know... He's Rotti in his blood.


Yup, she’s shepherd/rotty. Sweetest dog I ever had

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 8, 2021)

The pillowed panel lid is loosely assembled

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2021)

Man that looks so nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Brink (Aug 12, 2021)

Grooves and mortise and tenon joints

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 12, 2021)

The pillowed panel lid.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 12, 2021)

This is a great build… thanks for all the extra time you take on your projects to document so we can enjoy. You da man, Brink!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Aug 22, 2021)

This lid is finger/hand crushing heavy.
here I’m deciding if I want gas springs or friction lid support hinges

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brink (Aug 22, 2021)

Piano hinges are in. 
a centering bit makes this job easier.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 22, 2021)

I went with the gas springs. Tucked nicely in the corner. 
visible are the supports for two lift out trays.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 22, 2021)

Just curious, how much money is just in the lumber?


----------



## Brink (Aug 22, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just curious, how much money is just in the lumber?


$1100


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 22, 2021)

Brink, do you have a final weigh in on that chest? I’m curious how heavy that thing is.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 22, 2021)

Brink, how come you went with the gas spring instead of the friction support? 
I like the looks of the friction hinge but I understand the ease factor of the gas spring...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 23, 2021)

Brink said:


> $1100


Interesting......
And that right there is why I mill my own lumber. Your lucky, most people never get the opportunity to use lumber like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 23, 2021)

El Guapo said:


> Brink, do you have a final weigh in on that chest? I’m curious how heavy that thing is.


Right now, I estimate it’s 150 lbs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 23, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Brink, how come you went with the gas spring instead of the friction support?
> I like the looks of the friction hinge but I understand the ease factor of the gas spring...


The weight of the lid was overloading the friction mechanism. Also, the springs help to lift it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 28, 2021)

Lumber is milled for two lift out trays

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2021)

After a sunday of cutting and chopping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2021)

Beautiful dovetails.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 3, 2021)

Lift out tray bottoms are made.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 3, 2021)

Wow that's a pretty close grain match on the one with the knot.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Brink (Sep 5, 2021)

Bottom are in the trays.
time to figure out some fold away handles.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## El Guapo (Sep 6, 2021)

Man Brink, that’s such a great piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 12, 2021)

“Hey… handles on the lift out trays would be nice”. 
I didn’t figure on that. 
they need to be tall and balanced, then fold down and allow clearance to slide the trays. 
this will take some figuring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 12, 2021)

Here’s what I came up with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 12, 2021)

Brink said:


> Here’s what I came up with.
> 
> View attachment 215980
> 
> ...


That's a bit of genius there. I feel like this should have been a documentary movie or something. 
I hope you are planning to carve your name & the date in there somewhere for posterity's sake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 12, 2021)

I find this to be genius and brilliant in a whole another level!!! I can see this being applied in trades shows, flea markets or booths that requires you to display pieces but need it to be completely movable. I see these boxes in that level of need and function. If you sell jewelry, pens, knives, etc.- I can see this box functioning as a display case with a glass component on the framed lid with the pin and perhaps a suspension arm “as is” or make angle cuts at the side wall and raising the pin height to get more clearance at the front (front panel) and cutting the side wall to appropriate angle OR just make a box and raise the lid to be flush with the top of the side walls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 12, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> That's a bit of genius there. I feel like this should have been a documentary movie or something.
> I hope you are planning to carve your name & the date in there somewhere for posterity's sake.


I donts spells good, the other members like to,pic on me when I do that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 25, 2021)

Ebony drawer pull

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 25, 2021)

Time to sand

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 25, 2021)

Put on the casters. 
now it sits 1/8" off the floor

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Brink (Sep 25, 2021)

Two coats of shellac

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 25, 2021)

Really nice, functional little cabinet Brink.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 25, 2021)

That’s a beauty! Since Momma Brink is the only person I’ve seen working on it, me thinks she might be the actual maker. Please send her my sincere appreciation for once again making her main monkey look good!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 25, 2021)

DKMD said:


> That’s a beauty! Since Momma Brink is the only person I’ve seen working on it, me thinks she might be the actual maker. Please send her my sincere appreciation for once again making her main monkey look good!


Hey…. I work pretty hard for her.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 1, 2021)

It’s done! 127 hours over 3 months.
just finished buffing out the third coat of shellac with paste wax.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 1, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful brinkster!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 1, 2021)

Brink, that is outstanding. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks for taking us along on the journey… absolutely fantastic piece! Great job, Brink!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 1, 2021)

Truly outstanding! Quality is unsurpassed! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 2, 2021)

Delivery day tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 2, 2021)

Brink said:


> Delivery day tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 216973


That's a sizeable chest there. Next time maybe drop a piece of bathboard/hardboard in your cargo area to make it slide. A couple couch cushions will steady it during the road trip. Not that I have had to move any stuffs...
Anyway. That's an awesome chest and anyone should be proud to own it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Oct 4, 2021)

That is truly a beautiful piece. Outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Nov 10, 2021)

OMG , that is Epic!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 10, 2021)

Brink, that is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 10, 2021)

Brink said:


> Hey…. I work pretty hard for her.
> 
> View attachment 216555


Awww you're jes josh'n! I've been led to believe there would be more fur on your knuckles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

